# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) > آموزش: قرار دادن فونت دلخواه در وب سایت

## soroush.r70

براي اضافه کردن فونت دلخواه به وب سايت خودتون کافيه اين چند خط رو به فايل css خودتون اضافه کنيد

@font-face {
 font-family: 'BKoodakBold';
 src: url('fonts/BKoodakBold.eot'); /* IE */
 src: local('BKoodakBold'), url('fonts/BKoodakBold.ttf') format('truetype'); /* non-IE */
 font-weight:normal;
}

نام فونت هاي خودتون رو جاگذاري کنين و در ادامه براي هر قسمت از سايت که مي خواهيد فراخواني بشه بايد به اين صورت عمل کنيد

font-family:"BKoodakBold", Tahoma, Geneva;

دقت کنيد که فونت ها بايد با دو پسوند  eot و ttf باشند

در بالا من فايل هاي فونتم در پوشه fonts گذاشتم 

و فايل هاي فونتم به صورت  BKoodakBold.eot   و   BKoodakBold.ttf  هست.  و نام فونتم رو در font-family  به اين صورت فراخواني کردم  "BKoodakBold"

----------


## ravand

متشكرم
اين روش شما رو همه ي مرورگرها پشتيباني ميكنه؟

----------


## forgetful

از سایت آوب فونت ، بزرگترین و جامع ترین دایرکتوری فونت فارسی ایرانی  استفاده کن. این سایت تا کنون بیش از 900 وب فونت و بالای 2000 فونت فارسی  برای دانلود در خود جای داده است و هر روز بر تعداد آن ها اضافه می گردد.
یکی  از برجسته ترین و نادرترین خدمات این سایت علاوه بر دانلود فونت ، تست  آنلاین و نقشه کلمات فونت API برای طراحان وب و وبمستر ها است. طراحان وب و  وبمسترها با استفاده از این خدمات می توانند در صفحات سایت و وبلاگ خود ،  با اضافه کردن یک کد CSS کوتاه از فونت های این مجموعه استفاده کنند.
یکی  از ویژگی های بارز این سرویس ، تشخیص مرورگر کاربر سایت شما و در نتیجه  قرار دادن فونت با فرمت مناسب مرور گر کاربر می باشد که همین امر باعث  افزایش سرعت بارگزاری سایت و وبلاگی می گردد که از این سرویس برای فونت وب  خود استفاده خواهد نمود.
برای استفاده از خدمات این وبسایت وارد لینک زیر شوید:
http://awebfont.ir

----------


## idoctor

> براي اضافه کردن فونت دلخواه به وب سايت خودتون کافيه اين چند خط رو به فايل css خودتون اضافه کنيد
> و فايل هاي فونتم به صورت  BKoodakBold.eot   و   BKoodakBold.ttf  هست.  و نام فونتم رو در font-family  به اين صورت فراخواني کردم  "BKoodakBold"


سلام..
ببخشید فونت باید حتما نصب باشه ؟
اخه تو سیستم هایی که فنت نصب نیس ساده نشون میده!
بعد من فونت رو به صورت eot. چطوری تبدیل کنم؟ من فقط ttf. دارم..
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنین...

----------


## ravand

این تاپیک مال سال 90 هست که باز کردی !
من از این استفاده کردم با همه ی مرورگر ها سازگاره:
@font-face{	font-family: BYekan;
	src:url(/fonts/BYekan.ttf);
	src:url(/fonts/BYekan.eot);
	src:url(/fonts/BYekan.woff);
}
شما باید فونت هات رو روی هاستت آپلود کنی. برای اینکه فونت مورد نظر رو به دیگری تبدیل کنی از این سایت ها استفاده کن:
http://everythingfonts.com/ttf-to-woff
http://everythingfonts.com/ttf-to-eot

----------

